
iBooks Memory Leak – Ghost Memory - ftrflyr
Has anyone else experienced iBooks on OS X Sierra going rogue? Memory will spike to 32GB and then cause system failure.<p>Apple doesn&#x27;t know what is going on.
======
internetisover
Check your iPhone diagnostics and usage. You will be blown away by how many of
your apps are leaking memory and allowing someone to see everything you're
doing...

------
ftrflyr
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUI2tQFEhJo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUI2tQFEhJo)

